# Wasserkühlung für i7 6700K gesucht !



## Vito90 (13. September 2016)

*Wasserkühlung für i7 6700K gesucht !*

Hallo zusammen,

nach ca. 5 Jahren möchte ich meinen Luftkühler (Mugen 3) durch eine Wasserkühlung ablösen.
Diese sollte allerdings nicht teurer als max. € 100,00 sein.

Könnt ihr mir hier was gutes Empfehlen ?  Betreibe den I7 aktuell noch im Standardbetrieb.

In dieses Gehäuse muss das ganze auch passen --> 61940 - Corsair Obsidian Series 450D mit


Danke! 

Gruß,
Tim


----------



## drstoecker (13. September 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 6700K gesucht !*

Also AIO Wasserkühlung bietet sich die Arctic liquid 120 oder 240 an. Der 240er radi müsste vorne in die Front passen.

heise online Preisvergleich


Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

test:
Arctic Liquid Freezer 240: Empfehlenswerte Kompaktwasserkuhlung im Test

p.s. Habe gerade erst gesehen das es jetzt auch ne 360er Ausführung gibt da muss ich mich mal Gedanken schlau machen weil das was für mich sein könnte obwohl ich mir vor kurzem die 240er Vers. Gekauft habe.


----------



## Chimera (13. September 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 6700K gesucht !*

Wenn der Platz vorhanden: Fractal Design Kelvin S24 oder gleich die Eisbaer. Vorteil von der Kelvin gegenüber all den Asetek-Pendants: sie ist erweiterbar, hat nen Kupferradi und nicht so ein Aluteil. Demnächst kommt ja noch die Version von Be Quiet, welche leicht verändert ist gegenüber der Kelvin, aber ebenso erweiterbar sein wird.
Die Eisbaer wäre natürlich noch ein Step weiter erweiterbar,  was halt moddingsmässig viiiiiiel mehr Möglichkeiten bietet als bei anderen AiOs, wo man ausser anderen Lüftern nicht viel machen kann. Wenn du aber weder an ne Erweiterung denkst, sondern einfach ne Einbau&Nutzung-AiO willst, dann kannst du eigentlich zu jedem der Asetek-Modelle greifen, welche in deinem Preisrahmen liegt. Dabei ist es egal, ob nun Arctic, Cryorig, NZXT, usw., denn die bauen alle auf derselben Basis auf. Ein unterschied bieten z.B. die NZXT Modelle: die werden über USB am Board angeschlossen und man kann sie vollständig über Software regeln. Ähnliches bieten auch die Corsair Modelle mit Corsair Link.
Persönlich(!) griff ich zur Cryorig, da es die einzige AiO ist, wo auch ein Lüfter für die VRMs vorhanden ist und wenn man sich mal an die Thermobilder von PCGH in der Print zurückerinnert, so waren just die VRMs die grösste Schwachstelle bei den AiOs, denn es fehlt der Luftzug.


----------



## Hf-Integrale (13. September 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 6700K gesucht !*

Nabend, habe das gleich Gehäuse und eine Corsair H110i v2 drin, die passt oben oder auch in der Front. Ist meine zweite Corsair Wasserkühlung und wenn man die Standartlüfter austauscht ist sie echt nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Chimera (13. September 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 6700K gesucht !*



Hf-Integrale schrieb:


> Nabend, habe das gleich Gehäuse und eine Corsair H110i v2 drin, die passt oben oder auch in der Front. Ist meine zweite Corsair Wasserkühlung und wenn man die Standartlüfter austauscht ist sie echt nicht verkehrt.



Nur überschreitet die Corsair seine € 100.- Grenze ja schon ohne Lüftertausch um ein paar Euros, mit hochwertigen Lüftern ist es gleich nochmals ne Stange mehr... Da ist ne erweiterbare Eisbaer 240 gleich teuer, doch hat sie dann halt schon den grossen Vorteil, dass es kein kaufen-nutzen-wegwerfen Produkt ist und nicht nur um Radiatoren erweitert werden kann, sondern auch andere Bauteile in den Kreislauf aufnehmen kann. Grad in dem Punkt hat man halt mit ner AiO schon ziemlich die A-Karte und dies ist auch der Hauptgrund, warum mich(!) mittlerweile der Kauf der Cryorig bissel reut (damals war die Eisbaer ja noch nicht draussen).
Denke bzgl. Flexibilität, da kann man all diese geschlossenen Systeme eh total vergessen, ausser man hat eh nicht die Absicht das Teil länger als nötig zu nutzen bzw. für ne Einwegnutzung so viel zu zahlen (denn ist sie mal hinüber, so kann man sie nicht mehr retten und muss was neues kaufen). Denke mal, gerade diesen Punkt sollte man sich schon gut überlegen. Früher war es halt einfach Custom Wakü/teuer vs AiO/günstig, doch grad die erweiterbaren AiOs bringen eigentlich beide Welten zusammen und tilgen ein paar der Kritikpunkte der AiOs.
Im Endeffekt muss es halt auch jeder selber wissen. Persönlich(!) würd ich heute keine geschlossene AiO mehr kaufen, vorallem weil es ja mittlerweile so einige recht gute erweiterbare gibt.


----------



## Hf-Integrale (13. September 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 6700K gesucht !*

@Chimera, hast schon recht mit dem was du schreibst. Habe halt nur das gleiche Gehäuse und da ich noch nicht sicher bin welche Lüfter es werden habe ich noch die Serienlüfter
und selbst mit denen habe ich meinen 6700k @ 4700mhz unter 75 Grad bei den Cores gehalten. Wenn man kein grosses Oc betreiben möchte reichen die Standartlüfter aus und sind bei Stock Takt auch recht leise.
Klar, das sind zwanzig Euronen mehr aber dafür hat er dann ein geschlossenes System was er direkt benutzen kann. Da er ja vorher ausschliesslich Luftkühlung hat, weiß ich nicht in wie weit er da erst noch basteln möchte.

Einweg hin und Einweg her, finde das nicht so tragisch alle paar Jahre mal in ne neue Lüftung zu investieren, mir persönlich ist noch keine kaputt gegangen aber man kauft sich auch nicht erst nen neuen Prozi wenn der Alte kaputt ist oder?

Wie auch immer sollte ja auch nur ein Vorschlag sein, auswählen muss er ja selber


----------



## Chimera (15. September 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 6700K gesucht !*

Nee, hast du natürlich schon recht, meinen Noctua NH-U12P SE2 nutze ich nun schon...viele Jahre, ist mittlerweile die 4 CPU. Wenn ich zurückdenke, so waren bis vor einiger Zeit Empfehlungen für AIOs jeweils Corsair, Corsair oder Corsair. Jedoch hat man heute ja ne viel bessere Ausgangslage, eben durch die erweiterbaren AIOs. War die Swiftech noch sosolala verfügbar (die H220, nicht die 220X), hat man nun doch einige und wenn man bedenkt, dass man für nen Mini-Aufpreis auch noch nen hochwertigeren Kupferradi hat plus eben die Erweiterbarkeit, dann lohnt sich die Überlegung schon.
Persönlich werde ich meine A80 wohl auch so bald wie möglich durch die Eisbaer 280 ersetzen, einfach weil sie mehr Möglichkeiten bietet (z.B. noch nen 2ten Radi reinhängen oder Radi aussen anbringen).

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------

